# Is this a land raider?



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.aaamodels.co.uk/List_Pics/EMHAR/EMHAR_5001_72_MKIV_MALE.JPG
Nope... it's a WW1 MK IV tank model. But I'll bet this tank would look stunning in a SM army with fairly straight forward modifications. Here's a link. This one is under the Emhar section on the left. I also came across a close alternative for the IG basilisk http://www.aaamodels.co.uk/List_Pics/TRUMPETER/TRUMP_72021_AS-90.JPG
Here's the parent web site. (these things cost less than a third of what GW models cost)
http://www.aaamodels.co.uk/


----------



## Mr J0se (Feb 18, 2009)

yah that WWI tank could easily pass as a land raider but the question is... Is that one cheaper? tell me i really want a LR
oh and btw i think the "female" version of it looks more like a LR


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

5 british pounds for that tank model according to the website I found that on(not including shipping)
55 US dollars (not including shipping) for the GW land raider according to their website...
You tell me which one your wallet likes more...

I was turned off the female version because it looks like it has a rear-facing gun as well as a forward-facing gun in the side sponson.


----------



## Mr J0se (Feb 18, 2009)

i didnt notice it but teh next question is the size of the model is it about the same size?


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.ifelix.net/gamingblog/wp-content/img_0067.jpg
This is a pic of what I believe is this exact model being used in some kind of WW1 tabletop game. I don't know what scale those men are, but based on the level of detail, I'm guessing they're about the same size as the average imperial guard figure. The tank is a 1:72 scale model... but I don't have a clue what size that makes the model... I'm sure the info can be found somewhere online....


----------



## Mr J0se (Feb 18, 2009)

aww its an anarexic LR


----------



## Volchek (Oct 14, 2008)

The model scale that is closest to WH40K scale is 1/48th scale. 1/72nd scale is between 15mm and 20mm, while WH40K is around 28mm.

Back in the old Rogue Trader days you could build your own vehicles and I used some 1/48th scale StuG III's for chaos tanks and they were almost perfect in scale because you could fit a SM inside the cupola and it looked right.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

It's fair to say that although a Mk IV is NOT a land raider, it is clearly the inspiration for it, and in the RT days before the first kit was released, it would've been fine. 
These days you will run into the "it isn't a GW model fascists". This wasn't a problem back then, as there were only rhinos in plastic and anything else modified for 40k was fine.


----------



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

As already mentioned the LR was inspired by the WWI British tank but today wouldn't fit. I went to the Tank Museum at Bovington and actually saw some of these they are tiny inside and I was bent double and I am only 6ft. A 7ft tall SM in full armour wouldn't stand a chance of getting in there, plus the only access into these were through the hatches and there is no frontal door to open for loosing your assault troops. 
Lovely kits those though I have to say.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Forever ago they had a picture of a tank like this in White Dwarf under an article that was something about an old GW landy going of of production and what to replace it with but looking back I wonder if it was that tall blocky thing of a Landy that had gone OOP and someone used this style of kit to make a new one.


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

The Emahr WW1 tank is available in a 1/35 version which makes a pretty good approximation for a Land Raider. As noted above GW actually recommended it in the time when the RT Land Raider mould bust and the new LR was made. There are a couple of Deathwing armies in WD with these converted to LRs.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Random question of the day... How big is a chimera? I am looking for accurate dimensions for height, width, length, dimensions of the back door, dimensions of the interior... any other dimensions that might be useful for someone who is trying to build one but doesn't have one...
Also... is this a reasonable set of weapons? Multi-laser, Heavy Bolter, Heavy Stubber, Searchlight.


----------

